# Removing ACL ????



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a method for removing the ACL from a bottle?
      Thanx....Jim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 1, 2012)

that baked on paint can be pretty tough , have you tried a razor blade?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 1, 2012)

It matters alot what age/quality the ACL is.  The better ones are actually baked on frit (ground glass) so not much will disolve them.
 Some of the early/poor ones come off pretty easy.


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

It's on there good Matt, might have to give it Connor and let him soak it in acid and see if that does it....


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2012)

> It's on there good Matt, might have to give it Connor and let him soak it in acid and see if that does it....


 
 Hey Jim,

 ACL S&M, eh? Way kinky! How did the paint incur your wrath? [:-][][&:][8D]


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a few soda labels looking for 28oz. clear unembossed crown tops for display, very hard to find but I have one here with acl so I want to remove it and add the label...[]


----------



## T D (Feb 1, 2012)

never done it before, but I'm sure muratic acid would do the trick.  Bring it to Georgia and put it in the ground for a few decades and I promise you that bad boy will wipe right off![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> never done it before, but I'm sure muratic acid would do the trick.  Bring it to Georgia and put it in the ground for a few decades and I promise you that bad boy will wipe right off![sm=lol.gif]


 We shall see TD, I'd kinda like to get the three of them on the shelf before I die....[8D]


----------



## ncbred (Feb 1, 2012)

Would paint thinner work?  Also that paste that takes paint off of old furniture?


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

Those will be my next steps NCB, I know Connor has the acid so I'll try that first. Results will be posted...[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't wanna die from some ACL chemicals invading my nostrils... But I'll give it a try... [:-]


----------



## waskey (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Jim, I might have seen a few blank 28 oz. sodas around my dump. Ill let you know if i can find them. They may have been 32 oz. however. Ill check when I get back there.


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Hey Jim, I might have seen a few blank 28 oz. sodas around my dump. Ill let you know if i can find them. They may have been 32 oz. however. Ill check when I get back there.


 Thanx that would be great


----------

